# Substitute chili seasoning mix for chili powder?



## SallyBee (Sep 20, 2011)

Does anybody know if this is an equal substitution?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 20, 2011)

They are not the same.  A chili seasoning mix will contain some chile powder (dried, ground chile peppers) and other seasonings such as oregano, paprika, garlic, cumin.

Depending on the recipe, a substitution could work


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 20, 2011)

SallyBee said:


> Does anybody know if this is an equal substitution?



Sally,  Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## SallyBee (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Andy! This helps a lot. ps- LOVE the description of yourself!!!!!


----------

